# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Έλεγχος ρελέ (σειρήνα) με το 555

## pavel

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είμαι αρχάριος και θέλω να με βοηθήσετε στο εξής πρόβλημα:
Θέλω όταν πατιέται ένα μπουτόν (συγκεκριμένα απο θυροτηλέφωνο, ασχέτως πόση ώρα θα πατιέται, αρκεί μία φορά στιγμιαία), να βαράει για 5 second μία σειρήνα (να αλλάζει δηλαδή κατάσταση η επαφή ενός ρελέ). Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή ένα κύκλωμα που να ελέγχει μάλλον με το 555 ένα ρελέ. Τα φώτα σας..

----------


## pavel

πχ βρηκα κατι τετοιο και το εκανα και προσομοιωση. θα δουλεψει?sirina.jpg

----------


## elektronio

θέλεις να βαράει μόνο μια φορά και μετά αναγκαστική παύση για ν δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να χτυπήσει πάλι, ή απλώς κάθε φορά που μένει πατημένο να σταματάει ο ήχος στα 5";
Αν το πλήκτρο μετά από τα 5" αφεθεί και πατηθεί πάλι να βαράει ξανά;

----------


## pavel

Λοιπον, θελω το εξης:
Με το που καποιος πατησει εστω και στιγμιαια το μπουτον (οχι απαραιτητα να κραταει πατημενο το μπουτον, αλλωστε προκειτε για θυροτηλεφωνο), να ξεκιναει αμεσως η σειρηνα να βαραει για 5 δευτερολεπτα. Σε αυτη τη διαρκεια οσο κι να παταει ο αλλος το κουμπι να μην γινεται τιποτα. Με το που τελειωσουν τα 5 δευτερολεπτα, θα σταματαει η σειρηνα και θα ειναι παλι ετοιμο το ολο συστημα για την ιδια διαδικασια, να ερθει δηλαδη καποτε καποιος και να ξαναχτυπησει το κουμπι

----------


## elektronio

το κύκλωμα που έδειξες κάνει για αυτό που θες, αλλά για να μην μπλέξει η κατάσταση με το θυροτηλέφωνο θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις τι τάση έρχεται στο Buzer της συσκευής και να βάλεις παράλληλα ένα ρελέ με πηνίο αντίστοιχης τάσης το οποίο να ενεργεί ως διακόπτης (ο SW1) στο κύκλωμα σου. Το κύκλωμα και η σειρήνα θα πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθούν από άλλη ανεξάρτητη πηγή.

----------


## pavel

το buzzer που βρισκεται στη συσκευη της μπουτονιερας του θυροτηλεφωνου ενοεις?
δε μπορω απλα να εφαρμοσω μηχανικα ενα push button στο push button του θυροτηλεφωνου και οταν πατιεται αυτο, να πατιεται και το button του κυκλωματος?

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό ενδέχεται να είναι δύσκολο ή και αδύνατον. Το θυροτηλέφωνο έχει μηχανικό buzzer για τον ήχο ή μελωδία;

----------


## pavel

βασικα παιδια ακυρο, οντως αυτο που λεω δε γινεται. πολυ απλα θα βαλουμε και ενα ρελεδακι στο buzzer. κατα τ'αλλα το κυκλωμα αυτο κανει τη δουλεια που θελω?

----------


## pavel

πχ βρηκα και αυτα εδω. ολα ειναι ιδιας λογικης, απλα θελω να ξερω ποιο θα ειναι το σωστο. το ενα λεει οτι ειναι για 5 δευτερολεπτα

555mono.gif555-SwDebouncer-1.gif

----------


## elektronio

Σε ενδιαφέρει η συνδεσμολογία μονοσταθή πολυδονητή.
Ο χρόνος ρυθμίζεται από τα αντίσταση - πυκνωτής που συνδέονται στο 6,7 ποδαράκι

----------


## pavel

ακριβως. βρηκα σε ενα βιβλιο του Malvino οτι για να υπολογισεις τη διαρκεια του παλμου της εξοδου σε milisecond, ο τυπος ειναι W=1.1 x τιμη αντιστασης R1 x τιμη πυκνωτη C1.
το θεμα ειναι πως δε μπορω να βρω τις τιμες για τα 5 second. δηλαδη τι αντισταση και τι πυκνωτη να βαλω. επισης, τι ρελε θελω για τη σειρηνα? να ζητησω ρελε 12volt πηνιου με επαφη των 220 volt? (η σειρηνα ειναι 220volt)

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ίσως αυτό σου κάνει

αρχείο λήψης.jpg

----------


## pavel

παιδια, το εκανα σε δοκιμαστικη πλακετα στο ραστερ και δεν δουλευε, μεχρι που εβγαλα αυτη την διοδο που ενωνει τη μια μερια του πηνιου στο ρελε με την αλλη και τοτε δουλεψε κανονικα. τι κανει αυτη η διοδος, γιατι υπαρχει στα schematics αφου δε δουλευει με αυτην?

----------


## arkoudiaris

ο μονος λόγος να μην δουλεύει με την δίοδο αυτή είναι να την έβαλες αντίθετα από αυτό που φαίνεται στο σχήμα, δλδ όταν το 555 σου έβγαζε +12v την πόλωνες ορθά οπότε ρεύμα δεν διερχόταν από το ρελέ αλλά από την δίοδο.

η δίοδος χρησιμοποιείται ως δίοδος ελέυθερης διέλευσης. Καθώς διακόπτεις την τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου, αυτό προσπαθεί να διατηρήσει την ροή του ρεύματος επόμένως αντιστρέφει την πολικότητα στα άκρα του. Χωρίς την δίοδο η τάση που βλέπει ο ακροδεκτης 3 του 555 είναι πολύ μεγάλη κ πιθανότατα να το καταστρέψει καθως V=Ldi/dt με di/dt>>0

----------

FILMAN (07-12-15)

----------


## elektronio

προφανώς είχες βάλει την δίοδο ανάποδα και βραχυκύκλωνε το πηνίο του ρελέ.
Η δίοδος μπαίνει ανάστροφα για να βραχυκυκλώνει τα ανάστροφα ρεύματα που δημιουργεί το πηνίο κατά την διακοπή.

----------


## pavel

παιδια, την διοδο την εβαλα κανονικα, οπως δειχνει το σχεδιαγραμμα, να δοκιμασω να την βαλω αναποδα?

----------


## nestoras

> παιδια, την διοδο την εβαλα κανονικα, οπως δειχνει το σχεδιαγραμμα, να δοκιμασω να την βαλω αναποδα?



Όλα έχουν να κάνουν με το τι θεωρείς εσύ ανάποδα και με το τι θεωρούμε εμείς κανονικά...

Δοκιμάσε να βάλεις κάποια άλλη δίοδο καλύτερα επειδή αυτή μπορεί να την έκαψες βάζοντάς τη ανάποδα...
Η πλευρά που έχει τη "γραμμούλα" θα πρέπει να πάει προς το "+"!

----------

FILMAN (07-12-15)

----------

